# Pen Photography



## tbird1957 (Nov 29, 2010)

Have you ever tried scanning your pens.
Not perfect, but real easy and looks pretty good.

T J
Corpus Christi


----------



## toddlajoie (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds interesting, Flatbed scanner I assume. If you've tried it, I'd love to see an example. I'm guessing you need to be a bit aware of what is above your scanner bed, or do you cover it with a fabric or something?

I'm thinking there might be some issues where the pen touches the glass, and I'm not sure the scanners have anywhere near the depth of field to even cover the 1/2 radius of a mid size pen, so sharpness on the edges may be trouble...


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 29, 2010)

scanning is how many of us did pen pictures for posting before digital cameras were so plentiful and user friendly. They were not the greatest but better than some we see here at times.
do a good turn daily1
Don


----------



## bitshird (Nov 30, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> scanning is how many of us <snip>They were not the greatest but better than some we see here at times.
> do a good turn daily1
> Don



Don I resemble that statement!!! <LOL>


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 30, 2010)

Every time I get the chance (at Dad's house) I scan whatever I (we) turned out. At home I just put the pen on Xerox paper or a white dish toewl, snap a quick pic and fire away. I refuse to pretend to be an expert photographer.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Nov 30, 2010)

I've tried scanning pens, however the depth of field on my scanners hasn't been enough to cover the 1/2 of pen, hence the edges are all blurred out. I have the photography equipment now, so I stick to that...


----------

